# 2011 Hertz Mille Tweeters.



## Triggz (Aug 11, 2010)

2011 hertz mille ml 280 ml280 tweeter set nib - eBay (item 250767393707 end time Feb-08-11 16:14:11 PST)

Already?
I think the prior version looks better. Will the SQ be downgraded to give the Audison speaker line better SQ than Hertz? I hope not.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice find... Not a bad price either for a new set. 

They surely are quick with inventory. CES ended like a couple of weeks ago. 

Kelvin


----------



## Triggz (Aug 11, 2010)

what is the MSRP?


----------



## milhouse (Jul 12, 2010)

not sure what the msrp for the tweets is, I think its 1099 for the two way set. I got those for 450, my wife changed her mind and I was just looking to get close to what I put in back. I don't how they sound yet, waiting for warmer weather to install my set. Construction is def solid, They did do away with the swappable chambers, grill is aluminum with Hertz logo etched in.


----------



## dino5666 (Feb 4, 2010)

They are nice in black


----------

